# For those of you that used to have D* HD Service



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I am getting my D* HR20 installed next Friday. If anything should go wrong with this installation I am going to be switching to DISH. Is there anyone out there that used to be on D* that thinks this is a bad idea? I know that E* has way more HD programming and that is why I am considering this move. But I also know that since I have been with D* since 2000 they have been nothing but good to me. 

Opinions?


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale (Jan 16, 2005)

CNET has a review of HR20 vs E* 622 DVR.
http://reviews.cnet.com/DirecTV_HR20_DirecTV_Plus_HD_DVR/4505-6474_7-32065196.html

One thing that caught my eye from this review: HR20 can only record 2 simultaneous shows, even if OTA is enabled in the future.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks I will read that review but would love to still hear from people that switched.

Thanks



sleeplessInSunnyvale said:


> CNET has a review of HR20 vs E* 622 DVR.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/DirecTV_HR20_DirecTV_Plus_HD_DVR/4505-6474_7-32065196.html
> 
> One thing that caught my eye from this review: HR20 can only record 2 simultaneous shows, even if OTA is enabled in the future.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

I switched about a month ago, and so far have been very happy with Dish. I like the programming selection, and my wife and I both think that the picture quality is superior. I've heard complaints about their customer service, but so far my experience has been very positive, and I was never happy with D*'s customer service. I think that puts me in the minority, though.

Having said that, I don't think I'd switch on the basis of customer service or on the basis of a bad HR20 installation. I had to have the Dish installer come back out once for my 622 installation as well. If the HR20 gives you lots of trouble, then that may be worth switching for, but in general I'd go with the provider that has the programming you want.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a "Support Forum" issue ... moved to reach a wider audience.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

sleeplessInSunnyvale said:


> CNET has a review of HR20 vs E* 622 DVR.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/DirecTV_HR20_DirecTV_Plus_HD_DVR/4505-6474_7-32065196.html
> 
> One thing that caught my eye from this review: HR20 can only record 2 simultaneous shows, even if OTA is enabled in the future.


That could be a disadvantage... but it could also be an advantage. If it works the way the DirecTivo box does, that would mean you could record 2 shows OTA. I almost never have had more than 2 programs recording at the same time and NEEDED a 3rd. But, it is quite annoying to HAVE to pick and choose where you set your netowork programming to record from because you are worried you will have OTA conflicts.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Well once I get the HR20 installed I am stuck with it for 2 years unless I want to pay the cancellation fee.

I guess my greatest concern right now is whether or not this will actually be installed. Out of stock issues are abound.



gsarjeant said:


> If the HR20 gives you lots of trouble, then that may be worth switching for, but in general I'd go with the provider that has the programming you want.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Well once I get the HR20 installed I am stuck with it for 2 years unless I want to pay the cancellation fee.
> 
> I guess my greatest concern right now is whether or not this will actually be installed. Out of stock issues are abound.


Ah, I was under the impression that you were going to make the decision post-installation. I'm not sure what to tell you. If you really want an HD-DVR right now and aren't willing to wait for it to get back in stock, then I guess switching is your only option in that case. But if you've been happy with D* and are happy with their HD offerings, I'm not sure why else you'd want to switch.

If the decision is going to be based on the capabilities of the units, then the review that sleeplessInSunnyvale linked should give you plenty of information.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

This will be my first experience with any HDTV through Satelite. I have no indication that they are out of stock but others have rported that they were not told until the day of the installation and then they were put off again. E* told me they could install next day so that is the deciding factor. I like the idea that E* has more HD programming but not sure if it is enough to make me switch to a new network.





gsarjeant said:


> Ah, I was under the impression that you were going to make the decision post-installation. I'm not sure what to tell you. If you really want an HD-DVR right now and aren't willing to wait for it to get back in stock, then I guess switching is your only option in that case. But if you've been happy with D* and are happy with their HD offerings, I'm not sure why else you'd want to switch.
> 
> If the decision is going to be based on the capabilities of the units, then the review that sleeplessInSunnyvale linked should give you plenty of information.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you visited the DirecTV forum and read about the HR 20 problems?


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

I had D* for about 10 years and just switched to E* a few months ago. I did it mainly due to there being much more HD content on E* but also because I wasn't happy with D* and their service lately. I referred two people to them, for example, and they always refused the referral fee giving some lame excuse. At that point, I no longer felt the need to be "loyal" to them and moved on to E*. I'm glad I did! Picture quality is better, a lot more HD, and the 622 is (and has been) available while D* twiddled their thumbs on the HR20.

Mike


----------



## goldieloxx (Jul 16, 2006)

Former D* customer for 10 years. E* picture quality is better on all accounts. I watch maybe 10 of the available HD channels.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

The more I am hearing from you guys the more I am thinking I should not get myself stuck into anbother two years with D* I still have a week till the install. I may call retention tonight and tell them of my concern. Of course it does not change the fact that they do not have as much HD content. What to do what to do? My other big problem with E* is that the dish will have to be on the front of the house and I have to see what the wife thinks of that.


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

To be fully fair D*'s customer service was much better and I actually felt bad switching... I'm usually very brand loyal, but 30 HD channels was just too much to pass over... this time next year you should be very happy with D*s HD lineup... I just couldn't wait.


----------



## kevreh (Oct 18, 2006)

goldieloxx said:


> Former D* customer for 10 years. E* picture quality is better on all accounts. I watch maybe 10 of the available HD channels.


Recently moving from D* to E*, I'll second that. Before with my Directivo, artifacting and what's called macro-blocking was pretty obvious (depending on the chanel and content). With the 622, I've had a hard time noticing any compression artifacts.

Customer service is important, but what does it matter if you get an inferior product?

Lastly, D* pushed me towards E*. I wanted to buy a Series 2 Directivo for $99 at Best Buy, and Directv said I could only do so if I signed a 2 year contract (or buy it for..... $700!). Didn't seem like a very good customer service model to me.

Kevin


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The commitment w/ E* is only 18 months vs D* 2yrs. That is 1 advantage.If you don't like E* then it will be less time before you can go to another provider. Also the HR20 IS NOT A TIVO. The interface is nothing like TIVO. The 622 has a different DVR setup than the TIVO also. There will be a learning curve for either unit. It is true that the 622 can record 2 sat channels and 1 OTA. In the C-Net article it plainly states that the HR20 will never be able to do that. Also 1 really major thing to me is the HR20 will only FF the commercials not skip them. 1 final thing go to the Directv form on the HR 20 and find out the bugs the unit has. You will see things on these forums about the 622 but never to the extent that the HR 20 is going thru right now. I would have a wait and see attitude on getting the D* unit for no other reason than that.


----------



## kevreh (Oct 18, 2006)

I was talking about the the R15. From what I've read, their not using the TIVO label, but the software and functionality is the TIVO "engine". But your right that their not using the TIVO name per se.

For the committment, if I didn't want to committ for 18 months to E* I pay $49. I'm fairly certain I'll have the 622 and E* for years, but with the satellite market changing as much as it has who knows. 

OTOH, D* wants me to pay $700 for the receiver (without a 18month). 


Kevin


----------



## adamevans (Oct 24, 2006)

You might already be aware of it, but they shut TNT-HD off every Sunday for NFL bandwidth reasons. A lot of people don't care, since it's "just TNT", but I was pretty irate that I wasn't told before I signed up. It's been going on for a long time, so they could've told me. I tried to bail on them immediately when I found out about it (I don't like being deceived), but they refused to waive my cancellation fee, even though THEY broke commitment. So, we're still "negotiating," although I will be switching when they agree to waive it.

Just something to think about. I have to admit that Directv's customer service people are WAY better, though. I can't even get someone that I can understand when I call Dish.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

kevreh said:


> I was talking about the the R15. From what I've read, their not using the TIVO label, but the software and functionality is the TIVO "engine". But your right that their not using the TIVO name per se.


Definitely not using the Tivo engine. The R15 is completely different from Tivo, and it's terrible. The underlying software is DirecTV's own.

They may have paid a licensing fee to Tivo so they don't run into patent infringement lawsuits like Dish Network is facing.

The R15 is actually one of the reasons why I am switching from DirecTV over to Dish Network (2 more days until it gets installed!) The R15 has so many issues and problems with it. I am not completely unsympathetic, because it is a brand new box and first generation of DirecTV's own brand of DVRs. But seeing how many issues there are with this thing, and reading about all the problems the HR20 has, I am very hesitant to use any of DirecTV's brand of DVRs at this time.

Seems Dish Network's DVRs are a bit more mature and while not 100% bug free, they do seem to work better (and is it me or are they a little more responsive to bugs popping up too?) I'm very excited about my Dish installation!


----------



## kevreh (Oct 18, 2006)

cornflakes said:


> Seems Dish Network's DVRs are a bit more mature and while not 100% bug free, they do seem to work better (and is it me or are they a little more responsive to bugs popping up too?) I'm very excited about my Dish installation!


You should be, the 622 is awesome. I've noticed the audio (dropping) bug, but I'm certain it will be addressed, with time.

Kevin


----------



## bderouen (Oct 27, 2006)

This has been an interesting discussion. I had been a DTV customer for 2 years and was generally happy, until I moved and had a BAD installer. I had to wait 2 weeks for an installatin date, and when the very unprofessional and filthy looking installer finally came out..he was * 6 hour late!!!!* Then after all that, he tried to claim no line of site and ddn't want to try and explor other options. He just said someone will be calling for a '2nd opinion.' Well...no one called. So that's it!

The one thing that makes me nervous is you guys talking aobut the customer service with Dish. I take it they are outsourced...is that what I'm understanding? GEEZ!!

Bruce


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I have been a loyal D* customer since they started about a dozen years ago or so. I have moved on to Directivo and a couple of HD receivers for my tvs. I have not had a major problem with them in all this time.

I am moving to E* (tomorrow is my install date) for two reasons: Better HD content and Sirius radio AND the ability to record Sirius (D* prohibited the recording to tivio of any of its audio stations). Now, being a little hard of hearing, I really hope the vip622 does a good job with the captions. I've been reading some threads here that bash the 622 on this count - but we shall see.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

bderouen said:


> This has been an interesting discussion. I had been a DTV customer for 2 years and was generally happy, until I moved and had a BAD installer. I had to wait 2 weeks for an installatin date, and when the very unprofessional and filthy looking installer finally came out..he was * 6 hour late!!!!* Then after all that, he tried to claim no line of site and ddn't want to try and explor other options. He just said someone will be calling for a '2nd opinion.' Well...no one called. So that's it!
> 
> The one thing that makes me nervous is you guys talking about the customer service with Dish. I take it they are outsourced...is that what I'm understanding? GEEZ!!
> 
> Bruce


Yeah the CSR's are outsourced in some of the call centers. The other thing is many of them are ID 10 T certified and since they aren't trained very much aren't very good. They are more order takes than support. Advanced Tech and Exec resolution teams are pretty good.


----------



## bderouen (Oct 27, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> Yeah the CSR's are outsourced in some of the call centers. The other thing is many of them are ID 10 T certified and since they aren't trained very much aren't very good. They are more order takes than support. Advanced Tech and Exec resolution teams are pretty good.


Thanks! So...is there a secret to getting to the advanced tech team if I'm in need of support?


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would have to echo other comments above. I just switched from D* about a week ago. I had the HR20 for about a week... and I did get stuck with the two year contract. They would not budge. So, I made the switch to E* (even with the cost). 

It's way better in every way. 622 is way better than the HR20. PQ is better on both HD and SD. Better HD content. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

bderouen said:


> Thanks! So...is there a secret to getting to the advanced tech team if I'm in need of support?


Ask for them after you go a little w/CSR. Sometimes they can patch you thru sometimes you have to be called back. If they do the have to call U back, Call another CSR and email [email protected] (exec resolution team).


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm another ex-10-year D*er. I've had nothing but excellent experiences with E*, their customer service, and the installer. The whole experience was (and is) much better than anything I'd gotten from D* since Rupert bought them. While it's certainly likely that there are E* cs horror stories, every interaction I had with D* was one, and I was supposedly one of their 'high-value' customers.

Add to that all the HR10-250 and HR20 problems, D*'s habit of overcompressing everything. I have no regrets at all about switching.


----------

